# Dinner



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

How do the bachelors on this forum manage their dinner ? I find it really tiring to cook dinner daily and I am bored of eating outside every day.

Is a cook affordable or is there any other alternative ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Home deliveries


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Home deliveries


Yeah but when I said eating outside I meant eating outside food.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Other than cooking yourself or getting outside food, I think the only other alternative is to go and hunt your own food and eat it raw.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

u know what! i had the same thought in my head just this minute!

Anyone knows of any cooks who can come and cook up a meal?


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Other than cooking yourself or getting outside food, I think the only other alternative is to go and hunt your own food and eat it raw.


lol my bad

ohk so that was a stupid question! But am really fed up of this in India you can get a cook on cheap.

Not sure about how much would it cost here ?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey jeanie where u at? im going to find out if a cook can come and make some food.....maybe if your nearby maybe he can give a discount!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jeanie said:


> How do the bachelors on this forum manage their dinner ? I find it really tiring to cook dinner daily and I am bored of eating outside every day.
> 
> Is a cook affordable or is there any other alternative ?


Get married and have your husband cook for you.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Doni said:


> Get married and have your* husband* cook for you.


I Suppose the OP is a male and not a female , He mentioned Bachelor and not a Spinster.

Wheras thats the best way out..


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

jeanie said:


> How do the bachelors on this forum manage their dinner ? I find it really tiring to cook dinner daily and I am bored of eating outside every day.
> 
> Is a cook affordable or is there any other alternative ?


Just get to know any Indian family, Tutor their son for free and THERE!! u get your free home cooked dinner. Thats what i have been doing from a couple of weeks, Tutoring maths and In exchange getting treated to a delicious and a YUM dinner..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Search the classifieds. There are plenty of people offering this service. 

And this is slightly off topic but could the ones who are doing this, please refrain from using the "u" whenever you mean "you". I don't know why it is so difficult to type proper words. Besides, text speak is not permitted on this forum so you could end up either having your posts deleted or with an infraction.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> hey jeanie where u at? im going to find out if a cook can come and make some food.....maybe if your nearby maybe he can give a discount!


Hey am staying in the golden sands area in bur dubai.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Search the classifieds. There are plenty of people offering this service.
> 
> And this is slightly off topic but could the ones who are doing this, please refrain from using the "u" whenever you mean "you". I don't know why it is so difficult to type proper words. Besides, text speak is not permitted on this forum so you could end up either having your posts deleted or with an infraction.


Thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I just mooch off my married friends whose wives cook or my friends that have cooks. Good times, good times....

I have to learn how to cook here soon as eating out can be costly and won't help the old waist line...


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

And once the Bachelor you are get married, please remember these days when you come back home and ask what s for dinner.. us women, wives, mothers are as tired as anybody else figuring what to cook every day .....

hope you find a great cook


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the OP is a girl, think he/she might have posted on other threads but I could be wrong.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I think the OP is a girl, think he/she might have posted on other threads but I could be wrong.


No! I am not a girl. How did you come to that from my previous posts ?

I don't remember posting anything feminine on here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You post like a girl.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I bet Karimov is feeling kinda silly right about now:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/77990-golden-sands-area.html#post516225


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jeanie said:


> No! I am not a girl. How did you come to that from my previous posts ?
> 
> I don't remember posting anything feminine on here


your username is a female's nick/name in many cultures.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I bet Karimov is feeling kinda silly right about now:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/77990-golden-sands-area.html#post516225


Haha...you bet. But I got to tell, you have a great eye on the conversations on here didn't even struck to me.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe that's what Jeanie likes Gav.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe that's what Jeanie likes Gav.


oh come on now


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nearly everyone on this forum thought that you were a girl, mainly because of your username and the fact that you use way too many smileys (that's what confused me at least).
Jean / Jeanie is a very common name for a girl even back in India. I don't know if you actually meant "genie" though.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nearly everyone on this forum thought that you were a girl, mainly because of your username and the fact that you use way too many smileys (that's what confused me at least).
> Jean / Jeanie is a very common name for a girl even back in India. I don't know if you actually meant "genie" though.


Yeah sure the smileys. Anyway for future reference I am a 25 year old guy.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I bet Karimov is feeling kinda silly right about now:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/77990-golden-sands-area.html#post516225


Yeah. You got me.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Doni said:


> Yeah. You got me.


Manned up about it... respect.

Jeanie, ask one of the mods (I think they can do it) to change your user-name (unless you like the attention)


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

plus u come home every day to watch "sitcoms" lol..... maybe if u would have said watch tv, or football games....

anyways, good to know you are a guy before planning a "ladies night out" in Bur Dubai


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Manned up about it... respect.
> 
> Jeanie, ask one of the mods (I think they can do it) to change your user-name (unless you like the attention)


okay this is my nick name. Its pronounced Jaini comes from my last name 'Jain'. I have a weird spell for that, sure . I will check with the mods and of-course this is not for attention. I just could not foresee the big deal out of it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

jeanie said:


> okay this is my nick name. Its pronounced Jaini comes from my last name 'Jain'. I have a weird spell for that, sure . I will check with the mods and of-course this is not for attention. I just could not foresee the big deal out of it.


Don't get your panties in a wad (sorry, I had to) 

Just giving you a hard time, Boss... But Jaini would probably get the same response... how about something like 'Crazy Desi Guy nicknamed Jaini' or 'Jaini tha Killah' but he is a dude,' or maybe 'Jeanie (I am a guy, dammit)'???

New thread..... Help Jeanie think of new screen name so he is not mistaken for a chick.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh people people... maybe the whole point was to lull girls into a false sense of security so they would meet him and then have to endure an evening with a sitcom-watching Jaini instead of the Jeanie they were expecting to exchange nail polish with?

Also Jaini? Really? With a surname like Jain, I would probably try names like Jainster? or even the aggressively manly Jboy? LOL... don't mind me... another bad day at the office.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jaini from the Block


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Oh people people... maybe the whole point was to lull girls into a false sense of security so they would meet him and then have to endure an evening with a sitcom-watching Jaini instead of the Jeanie they were expecting to exchange nail polish with?
> 
> Also Jaini? Really? With a surname like Jain, I would probably try names like Jainster? or even the aggressively manly Jboy? LOL... don't mind me... another bad day at the office.


oh yeah... i suppose JainstheMan would be much too much then


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

cami said:


> oh yeah... i suppose JainstheMan would be much too much then


Ohh god...I can't believe you guys would mock so much. Was it really called for ? 

I was just clarifying! never mind


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Jaini from the Block


And we have a winner.... hahahaha



jeanie said:


> Ohh god...I can't believe you guys would mock so much. Was it really called for ?
> 
> I was just clarifying! never mind


Not really called for... but it was fun... sorry if it upset you...
But if your name is Jain then Jaini is not much of a nickname... like if your name is Tim, your nickname wouldn't be Timmy. Anyway, I am sorry....


Oh, how about, 'Feel da Pain that is Jain' - sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jeanie said:


> Ohh god...I can't believe you guys would mock so much. Was it really called for ?
> 
> I was just clarifying! never mind


geeeee mate, this is not mockery... i'd never dreamed you were so sensitive about all this. i come from a culture where men would have laughed and pushed the whole issue aside, so i'm not used to blokes being so thin skinned... man up a little, would you?

anyway, i apologise if i've been too harsh and will keep my mouth shut about this in the future.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

jeanie said:


> Ohh god...I can't believe you guys would mock so much. Was it really called for ?
> 
> I was just clarifying! never mind


awww widdle baby felt booboo?

It was a good natured leg pulling man... kind of asked for it with a girl's name though didn't you? didn't you think it was girly? but yes, my apologies to you also.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Ohh god...I can't believe you guys would mock so much. Was it really called for ?
> 
> I was just clarifying! never mind


Such gorgeous ladies are discussing you. I envy you pal


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Enjoy your nickname & enjoy this discussion.

but don't forget about your cook because fill down sick from eating outside all time.

but "jeanie boy" would be good,


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

ipshi said:


> awww widdle baby felt booboo?
> 
> It was a good natured leg pulling man... kind of asked for it with a girl's name though didn't you? didn't you think it was girly? but yes, my apologies to you also.





cami said:


> geeeee mate, this is not mockery... i'd never dreamed you were so sensitive about all this. i come from a culture where men would have laughed and pushed the whole issue aside, so i'm not used to blokes being so thin skinned... man up a little, would you?
> 
> anyway, i apologise if i've been too harsh and will keep my mouth shut about this in the future.


blew it out of proportion, didn't I ? In my defense I had a really bad day.

@Ipshi, yeah I know it seems girly but its not like I came up with that specially for this forum.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

REALLY should change it dude... all kidding aside... you REALLY should! And not only here... EVERY single place.


----------



## KatherineDubai78 (May 16, 2011)

Would highly recommend "Tribes" at the Mall of the Emirates! Went there for the first time last weekend and the food and the atmosphere were beautiful!


----------

